# Is my bench press too weak?



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

bench - 100kg,

but i can squat 160kg and deadlift 155kg.

and ive always trained my bench press harder than the other 2.

is this right?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

For a start, everyone is different so your lifting co-efficients are not set in stone.

Secondly, as you stated you have trained your bench harder which will alter co-efficients anyway.

IMO, your deadlift i your weakest discipline but all are good lifts.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

100kg is not too light mate

dont get bogged down in chasing weights, it is what it is


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Get some videos of your technique usualy theres things you can alter that will increase your performance that you cant see yourself.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

do the above or drop the weight down and come back stronger

you would be surprised how effective this is, it worked for me when i was struggling on about 94kg, dropped it to about 80kg and slowly brought it up, i got to 107kg eventually (still a pb)


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

as above mate,my bench has always been strong point can stil do 140k,struggled to squat that though when was squatting, guy i trained wih before squatted 500lb strugled to bench 200,horses for courses dont let it get you down just try make progress


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

at the end of the day mate they are all strong lifts and assuming your not injured or massively disproportional why worry!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

100kg is a good bench mate.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, ive not been getting down about it or anything i just thought it was a little odd being a fair bit lower than the other 2.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

To be hoonest I would worry more if your bench was the same as your squat/deadlift thats far more disturbing to me anyway PMSL.

Just keep plugging away - it sounds like you like your strenght/power why not visit a powerlifting/strongman gym and get some pointers I can assure you that they will give you some simple pointers that will add 10-20kg to your squat/deadlift. (maby 5kg on your bench) but it will give you the framework for future growth.

:beer:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

how much do you weigh?

whats your program and how do you gear it towards continual improvement?


----------



## SOUTH (May 27, 2008)

100kg is alright man, im not there yet. I think tho you could deadlift more if your squat is 160!


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

in my opinon i would not be bothered what i/u/anyone could lift as such but the way you lift it. ie is your technique right and breathing, is it controled or rushed, do you do negatives? i use to be able to bench 120k as a 1 rep max, only to find i was not performing the press right and was ingaging the shoulders more and only contracting the lower chest muscles in the exercise. i found with the help of the knoledgeable (sorry for the spelling) guys on here and practice, by droping the weight to a manageable weight and executing perfect reps i gained mass/size/thicknes and strength on my chest, and look alot better than what i did afew months ago. sorry this is my 1st post in a while, so i dont no who i'm talking to. just my 2 cents.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

IIt's only natural you squatting more than benching. legs are a bigger muscle and far more powerfull.

I dont know your age or training history but 100kg is a dam good weight and above the norm in a regular gym. I think everyone has aimed for the 100kg mark on bench. But sometimes it can also be what you get stuck on after reaching that.

Set a new goal and go for it. 120kg's perhaps?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

trickymicky69 said:


> how much do you weigh?
> 
> whats your program and how do you gear it towards continual improvement?


Bumping for how much you weigh?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

just under 15 stone at about 16%


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

liamhutch said:


> just under 15 stone at about 16%


Well if I am correct your bench is over your body weight, so that is not shabby! Is that a 1rm or for reps??


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

just for 1 unfortunately


----------

